# Angeln in Italien



## Flussbarsch138 (27. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt den´Angelschein für Deutschland.
Nun möchte ich mal Italien angeln.
Brauche ich einen speziellen Schein?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Flussbarsch138


----------



## coachdani (27. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Hallo Flussbarsch,in welcher Gegend möchtest Du denn angeln gehen??? Ich hab mal grad gegoogelt... also für die Etsch brauchst du eine Erlaubnis.... und die ist dann auch noch abschnittsweise unterteilt... Vor zwei Jahren hab ich meinen Männern ne Angeltour, an der ionischen Küste, mit nem Bekannten in Italien besorgt, da wurde nicht danach gefragt, allerdings hab ich mich diesbezüglich auch nicht erkundigt. Aber wenn Du mir sagen kannst, welche Region Dich interessiert, kann ich gezielter suchen.Grußcoachdani


----------



## drogba (29. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

wie ich schon öfter geshcrieben habe braucht man sonen schwachsinn eher selten.höchstens am po oder so aber selbst da glaube ich macht sich keiner die mühe das zu kontrolieren.höchstens wenn du auf thunfische mit dem boot schleppen willst darf dein boot nich länger als 7.50 sein und du drafst nich mehr als 50 kilo fisch mit nach hause nehmen.(das is in neapel so) aber kontroliert wurde ich in meinen 12 jahren italien fischen noch !NIE!


----------



## wallerangler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

hi also ich würde mir auf jeden fall einen angelschein besorgen da die strafen in italien recht hoch sind wenn man beim schwarzfischen erwischt wird . auch am po braucht man ne karte auch wenn du nicht direkt konntroliert wist wirde es von der polizei so gehandhabt das sie wenn du mit dem boot eines camps fischst sich die nummer auschreiben und dan ins camp fahren und sich die lizens zeigen lassen . zumal wird hier im bord immer wider über schwarz angler geschimpt und im ausland wollt ihr dann ohne schein fischen ?


----------



## MiamiJoe (30. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

ich denke die frage bezog sich eher darauf,ob sein deutscher schein ausreicht um in italien ne tages oder wochenkarte zu holen und nicht ums schwarzfischen.


----------



## wallerangler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

klar bekommst du in italien angelscheine mit den deutschen papieren . so ein hick hack mit angelprüfungen und fischereischein wird nur in deutschland gemacht . in italien brauchst du nur deinen perso und dann kannst du dir ne karte kaufen


----------



## Flussbarsch138 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Möchte in Venedig und im Meer angeln!


----------



## coachdani (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Also für Venedig in den Lagunen benötigst du eine Erlaubnis.... 
So, wie ich das erlesen kann, brauchst du nur für die Lagune eine Erlaubnis.. nicht fürs Meer. Es gibt einige Plätze in Venedig, wo man wohl sehr gut angeln kann, am besten ist, wenn Du Dich mal vor Ort erkundigst.... 
http://pesca.provincia.venezia.it/upload/news/pesca/doc/licenza%20D.doc das ist der Link, wo bereits ein Lizenzantrag ist, den Du Dir ausdrucken kannst. Leider ist alles auf italienisch. Du mußt dann mit der ausgefüllten Lizenz eine Marke kaufen, die kostet 14,62€.

Hier auf dieser Seite sind Adressen, wo Du die Marke dann kaufen kannst.... 
http://pesca.provincia.venezia.it/v_pesca.asp?M=28,0&P=109

Hoffe, konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.... wenn Du noch Hilfe benötigst, bin erst wieder ab dem 21.05. wieder on....

Gruß 
coachdani


----------



## Flussbarsch138 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Jo Dani,
das war ne super Hilfe.
Das mit dem italienisch ist kein Prob, mein Stiefvater is Italiener.
Vielen, vielen Dank, bis die Tage
Flussbarsch 138


----------



## DonVitoCorleone (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Hallo,

kann bezüglich angeln im Meer noch jemand was schreiben/bestätigen?
Bin mit nem Kumpel auch ein paar Tage in der Ecke Venedig/Jesolo und vielleicht wollten wir die Ruten einpacken.


----------



## boat_c19 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Für das Angeln im Meer ist keine besondere Genehmigung notwendig. Einen Angelschein braucht nur, wer in Flüssen und Seen fischen will. 

http://www.angeln.it/pagine/licences.php

http://www.specimen.at/doks/gew_ital.html


----------

